# 2007 Tarmac Expert Race Bike Need it lighter?? Help



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys last year I bought an 07 tarmac expert. Since then I have been racing it and upgrading:

Dura Ace Shifters
Zipp 303 Clinchers
carbon S works stem

Bike came with:

Dura Ace Rear Derailer 
Ultegra brakes
Ultegra Front derailer
Ultegra cassette
Ultegra chain

The biek still weighs in at almost 18 lbs>!>!>:mad2: 

Where is all the weight coming from. I looked up the FSA crankset that comes with it figuring this is the problem but it's within 30 grams of a Dura Ace. I just don't know what to do here. I can't picture this frame being THAT much heavier than a SL2 frame??


----------



## irun22fast (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't know what the weight of your clinchers are, but I'm running Neuvation r28 sl3 on my 2007 tarmac and I have my bike at just a hair over 17 pounds ready to ride with computer, cages, and pedals. Try using a lighter bar and stem combo. There are some really light stems out there that will drop some grams over the stock one. Chains are another good place to shed some weight and increase shifting performance. I'm running a sram chain with hollow pins and relieved links and it shifts like butter. Also remember to use turbo tubes and lightweight tires such as the Sworks tire or a michelin pro race2 or 3. I've had 1 flat in two seasons running specialized s works mondo pros and lightweight turbo tubes.


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Who makes the turbo tube? Also I looked into a dura ace chain over the Ultegra that I have but it was minimal unless I looke dit up wrong??


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I also have an 07 Tarmac Expert. In 58cm size it weighed just under 18# as delivered (no pedals, cages, computer, etc.). Stock Ksyrium Equipes are ~1840g adv, & stock stem is 200g. With the Zipps, DA shifters, & S-works stem you've probably lost over 400g. Your bike should be just under 17# (depending on frame size). 
Is your scale accurate? 

You could drop 50g or so with a new bar, or a bit more with the Specialized Barmac wedge (carbon bar-stem combo). Might drop 30-50g with a new seatpost (vs stock with Zertz insert). And FSA has lighter cranks than DA (SL-K light). 

The Expert frame is heavier than the SL2, but I don't think it's that much. Remember that 07 Expert was top-end technology just 3 or 4 years ago. I seem to recall reading a Specialized article a couple years ago called "Witchcraft" (or something like that) about their carbon technology. They gave some frame weights and the difference between Roubaix carbon & Sworks Roubaix was a little over 100g. I'll bet the difference between Tarmac's is similar. Personally, I wouldn't loose sleep over it.


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

yea you're probably right. I am weighing my bike with cages, pedals, computer ready to ride...at 18.0. So it would be pretty good under 17 with all that removed. I just hear about these guys bikes who have to add weight to them to make UCI regualtions at 15 pounds and wonder how much better can you get??


----------



## musikfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Edesros,
I should have my expert in a matter of days. I am moving over some lighter weight parts from my Allez Pro. I'll weigh the new one, before, out of the box, and after I move all my nicer stuff over.
Mine comes with Fulcrum 5 Wheels and the new Ultegra SL stuff with DA hear and there. 
RE: Stems and Bars - Ritchey stems are pretty light and the carbon bars are not always lighter than the aluminum ones. Wheel upgrade will be your best bet to drop weight.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

musikfan, I've got that exact bike...

I swapped out the stock stem for a Ritchey, the seatpost for a Thomson Elite, the saddle for a Toupe (non-gel), tires for Michelin Krylion...

When I weighed the bike with cages, pedals and computer it came in just over 17lbs....

Since then I have swapped out the stock Fulcrum wheels for my 07 Ksyrium Elite wheels. The Elites had a 12x27 cassette and I wanted to try it. I ended up liking the look of the black Mavics on the Quickstep coloured Tarmac Expert.

To the OP...Are you sure your scale is accurate??


----------



## musikfan (Aug 15, 2007)

picked up my bike tonight. got into the store 5 min before close. 
flew down the street - wow what a stiff bike. Can't wait to get my Dura Ace and Mavic SL's and other goodies on it. 
not sure if I want to race it Sunday or not in a road race. I think I'll wait and race the bike I've been racing on - bad mojo to do that kind of stuff before a race.


----------

